# Help getting a sponsorship for the USA



## naila7 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi All
I am looking to work in the USA, Boston or NYC. Just wondering if anyone has an idea of which type of companies actually sponsor foreign nationals.

Thanks
Naila


----------



## YaGatDatRite (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Naila7 -

Companies of all sizes (revenues, employees) and in almost every industry can and do sponsor foreign nationals, provided they can demonstrate to the USCIS that they're experiencing a temporary labor shortfall and have done everything possible to hire local Americans to fill those needs.

This includes technology companies like IBM, HP, financial sector including banks brokerages and the like, as well major industrial and manufacturing companies. 

Small companies in R&D, biotech, etc as well as educational institutions in need of qualified researchers can sponsor foreign nationals.

HTH


----------



## emohit (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi,

There are all sorts of companies that sponsor visas, but these days, the work visa are hard to get. H1Bs are already over for this year. The one you can try for is the L1 visa. But that also has a lot of complexities.

What do you do?

All the best.


----------



## naila7 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Guys
thanks for responding. I am not sure about the L-1 Visa. I think this relates to when u work for USA company in the UK. I work in Private Healthcare. I have a BA(Hons) and a Masters in Management, combined with 10 years work experience in the Healthcare sector - finance. I also hear if you get a position in education institution there is no visa cap. I am searching, very hard at present. 
Any help u can give me is much appreciated.
thanks
Naila


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Private healthcare can be a tough nut to crack as far as getting a visa. It depends entirely on what area you are qualified and experienced in. Medical professions requiring licensing mean you have to satisfy the requirements of the state board for the profession, which can require additional training (at your expense) and a licensing examination.

Administrative jobs in the medical realm generally require a pretty thorough knowledge of the US third-party reimbursement system and there is even a specialty branch of hospital accounting.

Two possibilities you might want to consider:

1. Try to catch a "medical jobs fair" in NYC or Boston and go talk to potential employers. In Boston they run these things at least a couple times a year, and it's a great excuse for a vacation trip to do a bit of research.

2. Consider looking at jobs with US based "health related" companies that might be able to transfer you to the US some time. Depending on your area of expertise you could consider pharmaceutical companies, medical device makers, insurance or other similar type private companies that are health care related (at least in the US). That might at least lead to an L1 visa, which is far "surer" than the H1B (now subject to a lottery).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

And remember that all healthcare in the US is private, as we have no national health system.


----------

